# Bearded dragon with loss of balance and head tilt to the right



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Woke up this morning to find my 9 year old beardie with her head tilted to the right and difficulty with balance. Doesn't otherwise appear to be in distress. 

Almost like her head weighs too much one one side. She did almost a barrel roll when trying to move. 

Anyone any idea what is going on with her or does it need to be a vet.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Could be an ear infection. Yes you need a vet to find out for sure and for treatment.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Shes already on way to vet now... Got an emergency appointment.
£130 quid is a bit of a sting though... I think pet insurance might be on the cards...

Hoping ear infection and treatable rather than something more sinister, its just how it was so quick... Absolutely fine yesterday and then this morning its like her head is really heavy on one side and balance gone.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

She came back from the vets having had a steroid injection and antibiotics, she's got those to be given orally now too and seems to have brightened up and regained her balance so looks like the steroids helped.

Vet said likely ear infection but couldn't be sure she wasn't a reptile specialist. But to monitor and if it gets worse seek a specialist


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have sometimes had to use none specialists, surprisingly they were helpful. 
I took one of my beardies down to the leonard brothers vets for an eye issue a few years ago, the vet wasn't sure what the cause was, but he done a good job, he assessed, treated it, contacted my regular vet on my behalf (couldn't reach them) told them his findings, and they discussed treatment plan, he perscribed the medication, but consulted with our normal specialist vet, it generally was just a case of, seeing a vet to get the treatment you need.

It is all about how you speak to them, converse, and relate with them.
To this day the vets don't know a thing about reptiles, but they are always happy to see our guys in the event of an emergency and help any way they can.

It is always best to speak to a specialist where possible though.
I hope your beardie is okay mate.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Pleased to hear she seems better. Tis a lot of money yes but they are worth it.


----------

